
Lego Wants to Remake Its Bricks from Plants Not Oil Based Plastic - rmason
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/lego-wants-to-completely-remake-its-toy-bricks-without-anyone-noticing/
======
DerekL
Previously discussed when it was published in the New York Times:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17888777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17888777)

~~~
pizzazzaro
It's nice to see a source without a paywall.

Im looking forward to my chance to subscribe online, but Im not there yet.
Hence, (goto: line0)

